# Delta Homecraft Model 46-230



## PTsideshow (Sep 1, 2012)

Just unloaded one I got at a garage sale today. Came with the manual sheet, Indexing pulley, sanding disc plate and sanding table that mounts to the ways, both the 4" and longer tool rest, 8 delta and 1 Greenlee turning chisels, two face plates a face plate for grinding stone. original wrenches for banjo and chuck face plates. a live center, a spur drive, screw to tighten drill chuck, a Jacobs chuck, two antique dividers and calipers and 3 modern types, 3/4 hp reversing motor, bunch of old grinding wheels, And a pile of double end End mils in assorted sizes. Along with some misc. stuff and what I think is a plane blade sharpening holder by General.

Runs good on the speed it is set on, haven't changed the belt. It is set up to change from the from the front. 

I have seen this lathe in the front of the the junkside of his garage for a couple of years when the door was open, going or coming from my parents house. He had it out about a year ago during a garage sale but no takers. He said that he was the second owner and he bought it from the original guys family. He used it once during the 8 years he has owned it. And he was hoping to move it out. :music:
Anybody have one of these models and have any tips on it.

























:clown:


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice find! I don't have one, but I'd buy one like it in a heartbeat if the money is right. The sanding table alone makes it worth it for trimming and squaring tubed blanks (vs barrel trimmer).


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 1, 2012)

I didn't know what all the extra scrap iron was as he said there where things in the drawers he had no clue :biggrin: the sanding table was a great bouns never even thought about the blank sanding. I did find the instructions PDF for it  and the 3 versions of the lathe over the years.
This site is great VintageMachinery.org | Welcome
This a great site for all types of info on vintage machinery. 
Oh the sanding table is model 347 or 347-A it isn't marked.
:clown:


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 1, 2012)

Glen, if the sanding platen doesn't have a large enough hole to allow using a dead center, I'd see if one of IAP's machinist type could modify it so it could. That would let you leave it in place and still turn pens either TBC or using a mandrel. Then to square off a blank, just slide the table up and git 'er done!


----------



## Wildman (Sep 1, 2012)

Congratulations a great find have fun with it.

 I would use what you call a sanding table (tool support base) to do some ornamental turning with a router too. Also would like to do internal and external wood threading on the lathe would need to find a tool holder to fit that base and some 60 degree tool bits. 

 Back in the day using lathe to sharpen tools common. Some folks still did it when first got into turning. 

Those tool look like carbon steel, I like a lot.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 1, 2012)

Wildman said:


> Congratulations a great find have fun with it.
> 
> I would use what you call a sanding table (tool support base) to do some ornamental turning with a router too. Also would like to do internal and external wood threading on the lathe would need to find a tool holder to fit that base and some 60 degree tool bits.
> 
> ...


 
Well, it looked like a sanding table to me! LOL!


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 1, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations a great find have fun with it.
> ...



The instructions call it model 347 or 347A sanding table for the model/style of the 46-230 lathe, the disc is in the other photo with the old style heat melt clue on it.
On the lathe instructions sheets they do show a holder for either a small router, or using a flex shaft type hand piece. But I am a long way away from even thinking about that :biggrin:

VintageMachinery.org - Delta Manufacturing Co. - Publication Reprints - Delta Homecraft Cast Iron Bed 11" Lathe      The pdf of the lathe

VintageMachinery.org - Delta Manufacturing Co. - Publication Reprints - Nos. 347 and 347-A Sanding Tables       The pdf of the sanding table

They have thousands of manuals, instruction sheets and catalogs from road rollers to just about anything machinery related. 
The tools are original Delta 8 of them with the rings on the handles. And a Greenlee smooth handled one. I imagine they are, they were purchased in the late 40's like the lathe.
:clown:


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow what a find, will your existing chucks fit the Headstock spindles?
The mistery items may prove useful as well. Enjoy your find.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 2, 2012)

ALAMOCDC,  My bad!  You are correct that is sanding table. I would have to modify that Sanding table to accomplish what I am trying to do.  

If scroll down to page 127 will see, set up would be shooting for.

Popular Mechanics - Google Books

Delta did make a sliding compound sliding rests for their metal and wood lathes. People did both metal and wood on their lathes. No one makes a sliding compound table for wood lathes today.

VintageMachinery.org - Delta Manufacturing Co. - Publication Reprints - Metal Turning with the Compund Slide Rest


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 2, 2012)

Nick said:
			
		

> Wow what a find, will your existing chucks fit the Headstock spindles?
> The mistery items may prove useful as well. Enjoy your find.



I just noticed that the photo of the other stuff and mystery items didn't appear in the OP.




Some of the mystery items among the  double end end mills, buffing wheels, wire brushes,honing stone,heat glue sanding disc stik,rouge polishing compound, C clamps, spacers for wheels, broken arbor and old grinding wheels.

Among the mystery items, Are a couple of piles of semi jelly clumps that where some shellac or other, that I removed from the drawer bottoms :wink:. 

A broken crank type handle not from the lathe as far as I can tell. 

A wrench type tool stamped Browne & Sharpe (between the carpenters pencil and the arbor). 

Some unknown material that may have been rubber at some point in its earlier life ( the tall blackish lump between the buffing wheels.

The white rimmed stone wheel, the white rim looks to be there to keep the stone intact as it is used on its side face(probably and old style slow speed sharpening wheel) between the junk wire wheel and grinding wheel.

And finally what looks to be a General Tool chisel/plane blade sharpening jig older style, as now the new versions are fiberglass re-enforced lexan and have adjustment number on it. Top right side of photo.
:clown:


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 2, 2012)

Wildman said:


> I would have to modify that Sanding table to accomplish what I am trying to do.
> 
> If scroll down to page 127 will see, set up would be shooting for.
> 
> ...



The problem with this table is, its center line  is at the center line of the lathes spindle. There is no height adjustment, it a solid piece so the table can be titled towards the turners if needed for angles. the table side to side angle is under it.

Lee Valley and a number of other wood tool dealers have both internal and external threading tools that might still be cheaper than building a compound rest? I don't know if you have other plans for a compound rest other than just threading.
:clown:


----------



## Wildman (Sep 2, 2012)

PTsideshow, I If had your lathe and sanding table might be able to make a few modifications to make some things mentioned below but not cut threads. Had to read P.M. No. 1524 instructions to see limitations. Thanks for posting link.

I have homemade wood tool base for fluting and spiral work with my router and dremel tool. Also, use waste block and faceplate, for some off center turning decorations on pieces (box tops, birdhouses, and bowls) glued to waste block.  I modify techniques outlined in Ray Hopper’s “Multi-Center Woodturning,” and David Springett’s  “Adventures in Woodturning.”   

Already have an outstanding set of Sorby thread chasers. 

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Thread Cutting System

Article describes my problem exactly. Have not had hard enough hardwood to be successful. No problem with PC pipe yet.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/prodimg/ms/pdf/MS-THRDCH.pdf

Nice to know info on thread chasing: Do not use same procedures, not to worry use method described at Sorby site and other videos on-line.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9mMNCdzQ9U&feature=related


----------

